# Sable Tri Colored Mice?



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

Okay, so I got a beautiful splashed buck a couple of days ago for my birthday, and now I'm wondering what else I need to get Sable Tricolors? Clearly a sable, duh. I have a pied blue tan that just had a litter out of a pied(?) Brindle. Three of the pied girls I'm keeping. Could I breed my splash to one of the pieds, then one of those babies to a sable, or breed the splash to the pied and sable and then breed each of their offspring together to get some? I don't have a picture of the splash, and I don't know what color he is, but he's a creamy color with smokey grey splashes.

Also, does anyone know where I can get a sable mouse in NW Indiana? Or, what I can breed to get one? Thanks!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

As sables are red based and c dilutes have a stronger effect on red pigment I'd imagine you would have to be carefull which c genes you use. 
The chinchilla genes cch/cch is used to make Martin sable so I'd go with that if you want sable tri but keep in mind the tan belly/sides will be diluted white to creamy white depending the depth of colour, so you wont get 3 colours in those areas just white and tan splashes


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

Okay, so I need to be the look out for a chinchilla, sable, and a different non-tan pied? Lol, this is going to be fun. I had enough troubles finding a splash! So, could I just get a pied chinchilla? Do they make pied sables? xD. I have never seen one, not even pictures on the internet.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Any coloir can come in pied yes.


----------

